# All these dog food threads.... how about this post up what you fee your dog!



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

Promise Not To Tell No One Else.... Ok

J/p

Almost All My Dogs Are On Innove Evo Except Lil Dom He Is Allergic To It But I Have Had Lil Dom-p On Exceed Since He Was 4 Weeks Old...

For A Year Out Of His Three... I Tried Kirkland Signature Lamb And Rice...
Never Kept Him In The Condition He Became Accustomed To With Exceed...

Now All Dogs Are Different.... I Own Too Many Right Now To Be Able To Know Exactly What Works Best For Each One... But I Do Monitor Thier Eating Habits Daily.... If There Is Still Food In The Food Bowl.. I Start To Look At Why They Lost Their Appetite....

I Cook For Them Everyday... Even After Long Work Days...

Chicken And The Broth Poured Over Exceed For Dom And Innova For The Others....

Steak... Hamburger ( Lean ) 

Also I Boil All My Meats For Them....

Jack Mackeral... Once A Week... Lil Dom-p Just Loves This Stuff...

Some Of My Females And Other Males Could Care Less... But Lil Dom Can't Get Enough Of Jack Mack.. Open The Can And Straight From The Can...

The Jack Mack Also Maintains His Coat Silky Smooth.... Something People Always Comment On When They See Him In Person...

When I Am Getting Him Ready For A Show.... Two Weeks Prior I Walk And Run Him 3 -- 5 Miles A Day... Jack Mack Gets Increased To 3 Times A Week... And Them Damn Greasy Ass Double Cheeseburgers From Mcdonalds... He Just Can't Get Enough Of... 

Also Loves Turkey When We Cook It...

This Is What My Dogs Eat.... Now What Do You Guys Feed Yours!


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

JUST STRAIGHT DRY DOG FOOD. yeah its boring for her but its healthy. i feed her authority brand chicken and rice formula, but when i run out of this bag im going to switch to the lamb and rice for a little bit just to switch up proteins.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

ive feed, inova evo, timberwolf, diamond and chicken noodle soup, so far the best hes done on was canidae, evo and timberwolf were ok but im seeing the same results at a cheaper price with canidae. i add some raw meats like chicken, turkey, and some organ meat from time to time. i also give him yougurt once in a while.


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

yea i heard you should give yogurt to your dogs every once in a while... i just never did.... 

do any of you guys use salmon oil... i heard that was good for them to... but i never used it i just gave them the Jack


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

yeah ive heard smaon oil is good also, honeslty ive never tried it... i have a lot more on my want list


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

geisthexe's specialty cupcakes with a small amount of merrick dry food in the A.M. they were eating INNOVA EVO but it was making them poop alot and it gave them wicked gas, and their poop was almost black so we switched and so far have had good poop results!!!

and some sort of raw meat in evening i.e. chicken backs or something of that caliber

I feed mine the meat in the evening during the week because they are more active in the evening but if they were more active in the morning, like on weekends or if we are training I would feed them meat in the A.M.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

I feed a full Raw Diet to my dogs. 
Domestic meats/gaming meats. 
and my special cupcakes just for dogs
it consist of:
- veggies
- fruits
- dairy
- rice
- oats
- organ meats
- fish
- misc. = applecider vinager, supplements 

Deb


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

A combination of Raw and Diamon Kibble with various other supplements, depending on where we are in training and the season of the year.


----------



## bkwil (Sep 7, 2007)

OFK I also feed a mix of raw and kibbles i see sydney feeds 2 times a day how often should a person feed a 3yr old dog i have only been feeding 2 cups of kibbles and 1/2 pound of raw once a day after we train and we train either running or personal protection everyday
i use health extension kibbles here is the site
www.vetschoice.com
and i use healthy alternative pet diets raw 
http://healthyalternativepetdiets.com/index.html
tell me what you think


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

i havent used salmon oil alone. i use these caps that are called 3m caps ( ill double check when i get home) and it fish oil, vitamins a d and e i belive and it makes saphiras coat shine nicely. i assume they have salmon oil in them but the vet recommended them.


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

that is what my sister uses the salmon caps...


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

bkwil said:


> OFK I also feed a mix of raw and kibbles i see sydney feeds 2 times a day how often should a person feed a 3yr old dog i have only been feeding 2 cups of kibbles and 1/2 pound of raw once a day after we train and we train either running or personal protection everyday
> i use health extension kibbles here is the site
> www.vetschoice.com
> and i use healthy alternative pet diets raw
> ...


Im kinda new to this diet but to me that sounds like a bit too much but I guess it depends on how much they work...I feed off of a percentage based on their body weight and whether or not I want them to maintain, gain, or loose....I feed Sydney substantially more then I feed Lady because Sydney is younger and metabolizes faster, not to mention she is far more active...

I do feed twice a day but I split what I would feed them in one meal into two so they get a variety I separate the meat from the probiotics, veggies,
supplements, fruits, etc...

not only that I have to be at work kinda early (for me) and I find it easier to toss them a cupcake and a little kibble in the morning...because sometimes feeding them raw can be time consuming, I also work them after I get home from work and I like for them to have to earn their meaty meal....I also like to supervise them as they eat so there is not the slightest bit of aggression toward one another while eating, and to make sure no one swallows to big of a piece and chokes or something unfortunate like that...just works for our situation yours may be completely different


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

bkwil said:


> OFK I also feed a mix of raw and kibbles i see sydney feeds 2 times a day how often should a person feed a 3yr old dog i have only been feeding 2 cups of kibbles and 1/2 pound of raw once a day after we train and we train either running or personal protection everyday
> i use health extension kibbles here is the site
> www.vetschoice.com
> and i use healthy alternative pet diets raw
> ...


hun it does not go off the age of the dog but the weight of the dog & how much activity the dog does on a daily basis. 
You are feeding your dog that much food in one sitting you are feeding way to much. 
my 130 lbs Presa does not even eat that much a day. 
please post your weight of your dog and some photos and i will be happy to calculate the proper ounces or cups you should be feeding your dog. 
You need to be VERY CAREFUL your dog does not get bloat and by over feeding you can and will cause it

Deb


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

the fish oil caps are called 3v caps, thats if anyone cares


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

California Natural, currently.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

ashbash91 said:


> Promise Not To Tell No One Else.... Ok
> 
> When I Am Getting Him Ready For A Show.... Two Weeks Prior I Walk And Run Him 3 -- 5 Miles A Day... Jack Mack Gets Increased To 3 Times A Week... And Them Damn Greasy Ass Double Cheeseburgers From Mcdonalds... He Just Can't Get Enough Of...
> 
> This Is What My Dogs Eat.... Now What Do You Guys Feed Yours!


eeewww mac donalds cheeseburgers I wouldn't feed those to my worst enemy.....


----------



## BullPunk77 (Jul 30, 2007)

we started tuck on royal canine he hated it and so did i, then we used orijen puppy food and i loved it as far as kibble goes i believe it is in the top tier with good ingredients. we are now feeding molly orijen in the morning and raw at night until her stomach settles a bit (last owner fed her garbage food and it shows) and tuck a strictly raw diet that i created with the help of geisthexe.


----------



## bkwil (Sep 7, 2007)

Sydney whatever your doing keep doing it your dogs look great wish you had more pic's of your chocolate pit....
Geisthexe the kibbles are small and the trainer told me to feed it to him and i'm new to this so any advise would help me alot here are some pic's i tried to take of him maybe i'll get better ones when i get my camera back this is from my phone


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

is that a scar on his muzzle ?


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

bkwil I can take some pics and post them up for you...I don't have many cause Syd is my baby and Lady is my boyfriends I take pictures and document like everything of Syd and he doesn't and hasn't taken many pictures of her I think I took more pics of Syd the first month I had her then he has ever taken of Lady! I love them both and care for them both but Syd is truly my baby...LOL

sad I know....


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

From what I can see in those photos you need to increase the diet for that dog. there is just to much rib showing. otherwise he looks good. is this the one you are doing bite work with? 

Deb


----------



## bkwil (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea this is the one doing the bite work but see this is where it gets confusing how much should i increase the food by i follow what the bag says 2-3 cups of kibbles and the half pound of raw and in the morning before i leave to work i put a hot dog or cheese bits or dog treats with peanut butter in his kong and i also give him a vitamin its called nuvet it's on alot of pitbull breeders web sites
FIGGY not sure if its a scar or not i he has a skin problem that is clearing up now but before i took him i would come by where he lived and feed and walk him and when i would bring him back he would try to escape thru a hole in the bottom of a chain link fence only his nose would get thru but he tried hard so i'm not sure if it came from that


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

bkwil said:


> Yea this is the one doing the bite work but see this is where it gets confusing how much should i increase the food by i follow what the bag says 2-3 cups of kibbles and the half pound of raw and in the morning before i leave to work i put a hot dog or cheese bits or dog treats with peanut butter in his kong and i also give him a vitamin its called nuvet it's on alot of pitbull breeders web sites
> FIGGY not sure if its a scar or not i he has a skin problem that is clearing up now but before i took him i would come by where he lived and feed and walk him and when i would bring him back he would try to escape thru a hole in the bottom of a chain link fence only his nose would get thru but he tried hard so i'm not sure if it came from that


Well where do I start...

How much does your dog weight now? 
How many times daily are you feeding the dog? 
What raw meats or mixture are you giving? 
Are you giving probiotics to the dog?

Now to what you stated... 
- get off of NuVet crap .. not a good vitamin for a dog. Go to nupro or missing link .. can be purchased in most pet stores. 
- another if you dog has allergies why are you giving biscuits to the dog. They are made out of wheat. No more biscuits. put Peanut butter, green beans & carrots in the treat mix

lets start there, answer those questions and I will try to help you make a good diet

Deb


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

Sydney- eeewww mac donalds cheeseburgers I wouldn't feed those to my worst enemy.....


LOL he doesn't get them on the regular! just when he is very good! He doesn't like the vet at all! He freezes up and won't move at all! He is scared of the vet.... and it is hard to pull a 102lb bully it isn't like he is a poodle! LOL  so when he is good I take him to Mcdonalds just for a double cheese burger so he gets rewarded... now he likes going to the vet and being good because he knows he will get a double cheese burger!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

geisthexe you're like a doggy nutritionist, you should give classes LOL....or do you already?:thumbsup:

both of these are kinda pricey but the trainer I use uses K9 Puppy Gold on his puppies and pregnant bitches, and the K9 Super Fuel when he does search and detection work when he trains his drug dogs...I don't have any experience with it, but I am not happy with my Nupro and am going to switch when this canister is gone....

geisthexe know anything about these????

http://www.xtremek9.com/Super-Fuel-Canine-Muscle-Building-p/an-k9%20super%20fuel.htm

http://www.xtremek9.com/Puppy-Gold-Vitamins-Growth-and-development-p/an-k9 puppy gold.htm


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

NOW THATS SOME FUNNY SH*T, i swear i was going to ask them same question about the same stuff. i want to put saphira on the puppy gold for now then later the super fuel. im happy i read this post before starting a new thread about it.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I try to eat healthy but when I'm in a rush, I had to eat in the car and I got a BK cheeseburger and fed a piece to Buster and then he barfed. Ewwwww.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Sydney said:


> geisthexe you're like a doggy nutritionist, you should give classes LOL....or do you already?:thumbsup:
> 
> both of these are kinda pricey but the trainer I use uses K9 Puppy Gold on his puppies and pregnant bitches, and the K9 Super Fuel when he does search and detection work when he trains his drug dogs...I don't have any experience with it, but I am not happy with my Nupro and am going to switch when this canister is gone....
> 
> ...


Ok from reading the ingredients on both of this items, here are the ingredients and all the bolded items that dogs really do not need or the items that are VERY questionable.

Puppy Gold Ingredients

HUMAN GRADE INGREDIENTS Partially predigested protein blend of zero lactose Casein, *Lactoalbumin (Whey), *Freeze dried colostrum, Micellar casein, Lactobacillus acidophilus/casei, latis, L-Arginine, L-Histidine, L-Glutamine, L-Taurine, Beef fat, Fractionated coconut oil (MCTs), Cold pressed safflower oil, DHA (docosahexaenoic acid omega-3 fatty acid, lactoferrin Glycerol, Predigested complex carbohydrate mix of medium and long chain glucose polymers, *Resistant Starch, Modified tapioca starch*, , Glucosamine, Chondroitin sulfate, FOS, Calcium citrate, Calcium phosphate, Potassium chloride, Sodium, Chloride, Choline chloride, Ferrous sulfate, Inositol, Zinc sulfate, L-Carnitine, Niacinmide, Vitamin A palmitate, Thiamine HCL, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine, HCL, Manganese, Folic acid, Biotin, Sodium selenite, Vitamin D, Cyanocobalmin (B12), Digestive enzymes, Trace minerals, Chromium. Naturally preserved with Natural Vitamin E, C, Alpha and Beta carotene. With CANINE-LYTETM Electrolyte formula.

Super Fuel Canine Muscle builder Ingredients 

K9 Primal Protein™ Cooked chicken, Cooked pork, Cooked beef, *Zero lactose non denatured whey isolates*, Intact non-denatured zero lactose micellar casein, Intact nondenatured freeze-dried bovine colostrum, K9 Fat Fuel™ Stabilized rice bran, Prime beef fat, *Canola oil*, Stabilized flax, *Extra virgin olive oil,* MCTs (medium chain triglycerides; preferentially oxidized-burned as muscular energy over storage as fat), K9 Recharge Fuel™ Zero sugar predigested glucose polymers, *Resistant Starch (low glycemic, slow releasing complex carbohydrate)*, L-Glutamine peptides, L-Leucine, L-Valine, *Resistant starch*, L-Arginine, L-Taurine, Phosphatidylserine, L-Carnosine, Citrus bioflavonoids, Hesperidin, *Grape skin extract*, Beta Carotene, *Gingko biloba*, Luetin, Lycopene, Vanadyl, Chromium nicotinate, K9 Strength Fuel™ Double creatine complex of exogenous, creatine monohydrate/ALA (alpha lipoic acid) and endogenous creatine matrix GAA/™G (Glycocyamine/trimethylglycine), L-Arginine Alpha-Ketoglutarate, D-ribose, K9 Endurance Fuel™ Anaplurotic & gluconeogenic fuels and other factors L-glycerol, L-Potassium lactate, L-Calcium lactate, L-Sodium citrate, L-Alanine, L-Calcium malate, L-Carnitine, Magnesium orotate, Potassium succinate, K9 Joint Power™ D-glucosamine hydrochloride, MSM (Methyl-Sulfony-Methane), Chondroitin sulfate, *Unhydrolyzed chicken collagen Type II*, Willow extract, Borage oil, Licorice root extract, Acetyl-cysteine, Sodium hylauronate (linear polysaccharide glucuronic acid and N-acetyl glucosamine matrix), K9 Canine Wild Diet Mix™ FOS (fructo-oligosacchararides), Cruciferous vegetable mix powder, Freeze dried blueberry powder, whole leaf barley grass extract, Green tea extract, Cranberry fruit powder, Streptococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus latis, Sccharomyces cerevisiae, Lipase, Amylolytic, Betagulcanase, Hemicellulase, Protease, Galatosidase, K9 Vite Fuel™ Vitamins and minerals microencapsulated to ensure higher vitamin bioavailability, reduce oxidation loss, negate offensive taste. Natural calcium from whey isolate, calcium citrate, Potassium chloride, Magnesium oxide, *Sea Salt*, Potassium iodide, Choline bitartrate, Vitamin E (alpha-tocopherol), Pyridoxine HCL, Inositol, Di-calcium phosphate, Copper gluconate, Zinc oxide, Folic acid, Dimethylprimidinol sulfate (source of vitamin K), Thiamin monohydrate, Calcium lactate, Paba, Sodium selenite, Over 80 trace minerals as naturally occurring in colloidal polysilicates.

* the ones that I bold and underlined are VERY harmful to animals.

I would highly suggest you stick with your Nurpo

Deb


----------



## bkwil (Sep 7, 2007)

Geisthexe here is the info
How many times daily are you feeding the dog? 
I feed him once a day
What raw meats or mixture are you giving? 
This is the raw i'm giving him http://healthyalternativepetdiets.com/index.html
How much does your dog weight now? 
I weighed him yesterday and he weighed 62 pounds
Are you giving probiotics to the dog? 
What are prbiotics?
Whats wrong with the nuvet


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

bkwil said:


> Geisthexe here is the info
> How many times daily are you feeding the dog?
> I feed him once a day
> What raw meats or mixture are you giving?
> ...


If you are going to feed Raw you really should be feeding 2 x daily, it is very digestable an be it digesting quickly dogs stay hungarier.

The link you gave me shows me nothing but a phone number, nothing of what is in there mix of ingredients. "SCARY"

Nice weight for the dog, What did the parents weigh if you know.

Probiotics are you enzymes to help the digestion process, to keep the dog from loosing them from diarrehia, or the body not using all the nutrition you have provided. 
- Yogurt
- Applecider vinager

NuVet: the ingredient list is below and I have upper cased words next to all what dogs to not need in there diet or cats as they have put that there as well. Also a tablet by FDA can say IUs ex: 1000 but you might be only giving 200 of them in total.

Alfalfa (Canine formula only) 
Alpha Amylase 
Amino Acids = DO NOT NEED, THEY PRODUCE AMINOS IN A MUCH HIGHER RATE THEN WE DO.

Beta Carotene 
Blue Green Algae 
Brewer's Yeast 
Cat's Claw = DOGS HAVE A MUCH HIGHER PAIN RATE THEN US, SO THEY DO NOT NEED HERBS THAT ARE FOR PAIN. 
Chicken Liver = DOES NOT HAVE THAT HIGH OF A OMEGA III COUNT, FISH IS MUCH HIGHER EXSPECIALLY SALMON

Copper

Evening Primrose Oil
Iron = DO NOT NEED TO GIVE IRON AS THEY PRODUCE MUCH BETTER THEN WE DO.
L Methionine
Magnesium
Manganese

Oyster Shell 
Papain 
Phosphorus

Pine Bark = AGAIN DO NOT NEED A PAIN MEDICATION IN THERE VITAMINS

Potassium

Selenium (Yeast) = DO NOT NEED TO BE TAKING THIS TYPE OF YEAST
Shark Cartilage 
Taurine (Feline formula only) 
Vitamin A
Vitamin B Complex
Vitamin B1 (Thiamine)
Vitamin B2 (Riboflavin)
Vitamin B3 (Niacin)
Vitamin B5 (Pantothenic Acid)
Vitamin B6 (Pyridoxine)

Vitamin B12

Vitamin C (Ester C™)

Vitamin E 
Whey Protein (Feline formula only) CATS DO NOT NEED TO BE TAKING SOMETHING FOR THEM TO GAIN WEIGHT ON, WHEY IS A DAIRY PRODUCT IN A STRONGER FAT COUNT, HUMANS HAVE A HARD TIME DIGESTING IT AND SO DO ANIMALS.

You can read what each thing they are stating will benefit dogs, NuVet

Hope this has helped

Deb 
Zinc


----------



## Deuce (Sep 13, 2007)

I feed my ABPT. Kirkland Chicken & Rice, Lamb & Rice. Then I grill up some Chicken breast or Roast and chopp it up in lil pieces. 

Kibble,Chicken breast Or Roast, spoon full of water and Microwave for 25 seconds.. He Loves it.. Licks the bowl clean! up:


----------



## bkwil (Sep 7, 2007)

gesisthexe
yes u have helped me alot thank you these are the ingredients
http://healthyalternativepetdiets.com/_wsn/page4.html


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

bkwil said:


> gesisthexe
> yes u have helped me alot thank you these are the ingredients
> http://healthyalternativepetdiets.com/_wsn/page4.html


I am very concerned with them really not listing what they are putting in the food. 
FEATURES .
1. 100%USDA choice meats. WHAT MEATS?

2. 100%organically grown vegetables. WHAT VEGGIES? WHERE ARE THE FRUITS?

3. Probiotics. WHAT PROBIOTICS?

4. NO BYPRODUCTS. GOOD TO KNOW

5. Convenient easy to use and store packages.

6. No cooking necessary. GOOD TO KNOW

7. No chicken or beef broths used. OK

8. No chicken, turkey, fish or corn meal used in diets. GOOD TO KNOW

9. NO FILLERS such as wheat gluten are ever used. GOOD TO KNOW

10. No chemical preservatives. OK

11. Diets prepared in a clean and sanitary environment.

NOW WHERE ARE 
- fruits? 
- dairy?
- organs?
- bone?

I would be very leary of this. If you would like help on a diet please email me

Thanks

Deb


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

I just switched Ortega to Blue Buffalo fish and sweet potato, we'll see how it does 

Only thing that sucks is I have to drive 20 miles to find it, but I can deal with that.

She seems to love it so far, so I guess that's all that matters!


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

i just switched my dog to natures variety praire(salmon meal) and he is looking great.i didnt realized he was allergic to chicken and he always look terrible on the kibble with chicken.iam going to try the venison next.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

meno222 said:


> i just switched my dog to natures variety praire(salmon meal) and he is looking great.i didnt realized he was allergic to chicken and he always look terrible on the kibble with chicken.iam going to try the venison next.


Hun, apparently you did not read the ingredients of this dog food you love so much if your dog is allergic to chicken, and here is why....

* Everything in bold/red is chicken... 
* Everything in bold/blue is something to question if it is suppose to be a salmon diet.
* Everything in bold/green is what is suppost to be salmon.

Salmon Meal & Brown Rice Medley Prairie Kibble Diet for Dogs

Healthy, Natural Ingredients

*Salmon Meal*, Brown Rice, Oatmeal, Barley, Canola Oil (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Pumpkinseeds, Ground Flaxseeds, Montmorillonite Clay, *Chicken Liver Flavor*, Potassium Chloride, Vitamins (Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Biotin, Niacin Supplement, Vitamin A Acetate, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Beta Carotene, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Sea Salt, Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Sodium Selenite), *Chicken Liver*, Inulin, Flaxseed Oil, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Apples, Carrots, Peas, *Chicken Eggs*, Cottage Cheese, *Freeze Dried Chicken*, *Freeze Dried Turkey, Freeze Dried Turkey Liver, Freeze Dried Turkey Hearts,* *Ground Chicken Bone*, Butternut Squash, Broccoli, Lettuce, Spinach, Dried Kelp, Honey, Apple Cider Vinegar, Blueberries, Parsley, *Salmon Oil*, Rosemary Extract, Alfalfa Sprouts, Olive Oil, Clove, *Duck Eggs, Persimmons, Pheasant Eggs, Quail Eggs*, Sage.

Do you see how much chicken is actually in this food? 
Chicken liver, bone, eggs and chicken freeze dried

Do you see how much other poultry is actually in this food? 
Many different types of poultry turkey, duck, Pheasant & quail

Do you see how much Salmon is actually in this food? 
Only Salmon is this whole diet is "Salmon Meal (rest of the garbage from the fish) & Salmon oil

Where is the actual Salmon is this whole diet????

Sorry to burst your bubble about a dog food but you have been misled.


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm a blue man myself . all my dogs love it .I feed the orange bag


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I feed Pedigree kibble and sometimes I add cooked chicken,peas,carrots,rice with gravy and all my dogs are doing well on that


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

sw_df27 said:


> I feed Pedigree kibble and sometimes I add cooked chicken,peas,carrots,rice with gravy and all my dogs are doing well on that


I am not going to say what this food has in it b/c we all know it is made w/ Corn, & Wheat. Even there foods that state Rice in the name also have Corn & Wheat. But this is not a good food at all with dogs that have allergies.

Each person makes there own decision on what they believe to be the best health for there dogs.


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

geisthexe said:


> Hun, apparently you did not read the ingredients of this dog food you love so much if your dog is allergic to chicken, and here is why....
> 
> * Everything in bold/red is chicken...
> * Everything in bold/blue is something to question if it is suppose to be a salmon diet.
> ...


thanks for pointing that out, i didnt notice all that chicken. i assumed he was allergic to chicken because he did terrible on kirklands chicken and rice. and canidae chicken and rice, he had dull skin, hot spots all over his stomach and lost weight.then i put him on on nv salmon and within 3 weeks he looked better, gained his weight back and his coat is real glossy. so this seems to work for my dog so iam going to stick to it.what would you recommend other than canidae or kirklands.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

meno222 said:


> thanks for pointing that out, i didnt notice all that chicken. i assumed he was allergic to chicken because he did terrible on kirklands chicken and rice. and canidae chicken and rice, he had dull skin, hot spots all over his stomach and lost weight.then i put him on on nv salmon and within 3 weeks he looked better, gained his weight back and his coat is real glossy. so this seems to work for my dog so iam going to stick to it.what would you recommend other than canidae or kirklands.


Well for one I myself WOULD NEVER RECOMMEND KIRKLANDS as I might as well say that purina, pedigree and ol'roy are good when they are CRAP 
Canidae for its money is a good dog food and I recommend it all the time.

But others you could look into are 
- Blue Buffalo 
- Breeders Choice 
(both of these can be purchased at PetSmart, and run about the same price as Canidae
- Taste of the Wild
- Orijen 
(both a bit more expensive and you would have to call around to find a where they are carrying it, not a food carried in big pet stores)

I wish you the best


----------



## bgblok68 (Jan 4, 2008)

Canidae All Life stages. plus raw depending on activities.


----------



## stephc (Jan 21, 2008)

i feed my dogs innova evo large bite red meat with one patty a day of nature variety raw frozen diet.I used to feed them diamond.They love the raw patty.(of course i defrost before feeding to them)


----------

